# Huron River 11-8-08



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Waded the Huron for two hours between Telegraph Rd. bridge and Fort St. and caught and released two steelhead. One was around six pounds and the other about 2-3 pounds. Both hit on a small silver Tadpolly that I later lost on a nice fish that wrapped itself around a submerged tree stump!! I also saw two guys bobber fishing that caught and released two fish upstream from me. I think they were using spawn. 

Frank


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

Frank said:


> Waded the Huron for two hours between Telegraph Rd. bridge and Fort St. and caught and released two steelhead. One was around six pounds and the other about 2-3 pounds. Both hit on a small silver Tadpolly that I later lost on a nice fish that wrapped itself around a submerged tree stump!! I also saw two guys bobber fishing that caught and released two fish upstream from me. I think they were using spawn.
> 
> Frank


May I ask was the action closer to the dam or Fort street? because that's a long section we talk about here.

I believed they had a steelhead tournanment going on there today, wasn't it? how's the turn out?


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Wanderboy,

The site really frowns on giving more specific details than what I gave. I would suggest just scouting the stretch of river I mentioned and look for holes. That's how I learned where to go on the Huron. Also, watch where the boaters go. They usually stop at holes that hold fish. I heard something about the tournament when I was leaving and I think the guy at the Little Dipper bait store said that 14 fish were caught - you might want to ask him. Good luck fishing!
Frank


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

Frank said:


> Hi Wanderboy,
> 
> The site really frowns on giving more specific details than what I gave. I would suggest just scouting the stretch of river I mentioned and look for holes. That's how I learned where to go on the Huron. Also, watch where the boaters go. They usually stop at holes that hold fish. I heard something about the tournament when I was leaving and I think the guy at the Little Dipper bait store said that 14 fish were caught - you might want to ask him. Good luck fishing!
> Frank


Frank, 

thanks, no big deal, i wasn't asking for specific holes, just been nosey. I had my fun with the shad at that place.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

I was out yesterday, 11-10. I covered alot of water with plugs and jigs, and went 0-1. There's a ton of leaves in the water right now, and I could'nt keep anything in the water for more than 20-30 seconds without catching leaves. As for holes on the Huron, I catch most of my fish on current breaks in straight runs, which I found while drifting down to the next hole. Between 4 a.m. and dawn-thirty, I find them in 2-3 feet of water, next to shallow eddies where the 3 inch shad are schooling. I don't even think about holes until 9 or 10 a.m. They say the first hour of daylight is best, but I've had fish that were full of shad well before the sun comes up. A couple of years ago, I got a pair of 8-pounders from shore at 3 a.m. that were belly-full of 3-5 inch shad, sitting a rod's lenghth from the bank in 4 fow.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

good stuffs, thanks guys.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I wish the Huron wasnt 2.5 hours from where I live because I would fish it


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

stinger63 said:


> I wish the Huron wasnt 2.5 hours from where I live because I would fish it


 If you're in Michigan, and you're 2.5 hours from the Huron, it seems you'd be closer to better steel waters.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well it might only be 2 hours but still I would fish this river because my home rivers have not been producing any steels.


----------

